# Aqua Lung Recalls Sububa Regulators and Adapters



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

I am not a diver butread this onthe www.

<TABLE width=1024 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=478 colSpan=2><H1><SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 700; COLOR: red! important; BORDER-BOTTOM: red 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; POSITION: relative; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Aqua Lung Recalls Scuba Regulators and Adapters</H1></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=180 bgColor=#ffffff><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=160 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><SPAN name="KonaFilter"><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width=430>

_September 10, 2008_ 
Aqua Lung is recalling about 6,000 Titan DIN 1st Stage <SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: red! important; FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua', 'Times New Roman', 'CG Times', serif; POSITION: relative">Scuba <SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: red! important; FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua', 'Times New Roman', 'CG Times', serif; POSITION: relative">Regulators and Titan/Conshelf DIN <SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: red! important; BORDER-BOTTOM: red 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua', 'Times New Roman', 'CG Times', serif; POSITION: relative; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Scuba Adaptors.

Over-tightening of the DIN retainer by a technician during installation can result in the retainer breaking under pressure, a rapid escape of air from the scuba cylinder, and the regulator detaching from the scuba cylinder. This poses a drowning hazard to divers.










The firm has received one report of a DIN retainer breaking under pressure. No injuries have been reported.

The recalled regulators have a brass DIN retainer manufactured prior to June 2006. The recalled Aqua Lung Titan Din 1st Stage regulators have serial numbers lower than 6062501 stamped on the side of the regulator?s body. Recalled Titan/Conshelf DIN adaptors are marked ?300 BAR MAX? on the side of the part. DIN adaptors marked ?300 BAR MAXI? are not included in this recall.

The regulators, made in France, were sold by authorized Aqua Lung dealers nationwide from January 1997 through September 2008 for about $300 to $450 for the scuba regulators or $70 for DIN adaptors sold separately.

Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled <SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: red! important; FONT-FAMILY: 'Book Antiqua', 'Times New Roman', 'CG Times', serif; POSITION: relative">diving regulators and DIN adaptors and return them to any authorized Aqua Lung dealer for a free replacement DIN retainer.

For additional information, contact Aqua Lung toll-free at (877) 253-3483 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm?s Web site at www.aqualung.com.

The recall is being conducted in cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC). </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

